

Open Source and Engineering Culture - dschwartz88
http://engineering.harrys.com/2013/10/08/open-source-and-engineering-culture.html

======
sankho
Pretty useful ruby gem if you're using Pixlee.

My lack of notable open source contributions kind of makes me self conscious;
hopefully I can get over that one day!

